# Many tears Animal Rescue!



## 111ex111 (24 August 2012)

Im off to wales on sunday morning (4 hours drive) to volunteer at Many tears animal rescue for 3 days along with my mum! Im so excited to meet all the puppies and dogs, although we cant bring one home with us 

Kind of pointless post but im super excited and If you dont know about the charity then here is their website http://www.manytearsrescue.org/
They do amazing work and if your in wales then worth a visit


----------



## Dobiegirl (24 August 2012)

They are not actually a charity they are a company which dosnt fill me with confidence.

They do take a lot of puppy farm bitches which I am quite uncomfortable about because it implies they have a relationship with these breeders. I realise if they dont take them the breeders would probabley dispose of them in a less than kind way but they are also uniquely placed to shop these breeders on welfare grounds.


----------



## s4sugar (24 August 2012)

Why not volunteer closer to home?


----------



## Sleighfarer (24 August 2012)

I will be interested to hear how you get on. It will make a change to read comments about MT from somebody who has actually been there


----------



## 111ex111 (24 August 2012)

why all the negativity?! They save dogs from horrible places and give them good homes. end of story! 
I do volunteer closer to home however a friend got her dog from there and has volunteered there before so this year we are going along.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (24 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			They are not actually a charity they are a company which dosnt fill me with confidence.

They do take a lot of puppy farm bitches which I am quite uncomfortable about because it implies they have a relationship with these breeders. I realise if they dont take them the breeders would probabley dispose of them in a less than kind way but they are also uniquely placed to shop these breeders on welfare grounds.
		
Click to expand...

Agree.



hollieeb said:



			why all the negativity?! They save dogs from horrible places and give them good homes. end of story! 
I do volunteer closer to home however a friend got her dog from there and has volunteered there before so this year we are going along.
		
Click to expand...

Bit naive. They work with puppy farmers and take on their ex breeding bitches/studs thereby creating a spot for another: it's not a charity and they do help to carry on the puppy farming.


----------



## Rose Folly (25 August 2012)

Hollieeb - don't be put off. Well done you and your mother for volunteering. I think what people are saying is just keep a little bit detached. Also, find out how they operate. It would be interesting reading for us all.


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 August 2012)

OP I didnt mean to negate what you and your mum are doing which is a wonderful thing to do. I just wanted to give you the background of them and as Rose folly said go in there with your eyes open and please come back on here and tell us all about your experiences.

I am not the only one to have doubts, if you google you will see quite a few people also share my views. Ive just given you my opinion and you can make your own mind up after having first hand experience


----------



## Vicstress (25 August 2012)

Ill watch this post with interest as I've had some interesting dealings with them. Well done op for volunteering your time though!


----------



## 111ex111 (25 August 2012)

To be honest with you all im not interested in how they work etc, Im interested in spending my time gaining experience and helping them/the dogs out. in my eyes ANY company/charity/what ever you want to call it who takes in dogs from the pound is doing something good.

When I get back on Tuesday I will let you know how I got on, as seafarer said, no-one knows what is likes until you actually go there but Im definatley not being negative about them because IMO they are doing an amazing job!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 August 2012)

Please post how you get on at MT as I live fairly near and have heard such mixed reports about them. I thought they were a charity as I believe they have a registered charity number. I know people who have had dogs from them and have only good things to report but I have also heard how they deal with puppy farms but in all honesty what would happen to these dogs if somewhere like MT didn't take them? Will be really interested to hear an insiders view on them.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (25 August 2012)

Sorry forgot to say well done for volunteering OP.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (25 August 2012)

Crugeran Celt said:



			but I have also heard how they deal with puppy farms but in all honesty what would happen to these dogs if somewhere like MT didn't take them?.
		
Click to expand...

There wouldn't be so many puppy farmers? Just speculating.


----------



## 111ex111 (25 August 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			There wouldn't be so many puppy farmers? Just speculating.
		
Click to expand...

If MT didnt take the dogs in, the puppy farmers would get rid of them anyway. why would a puppy farmer keep a dog who cant breed anymore? its wasting their money and all they want is a profit! In my opinion the dogs either get sent to the pound or just left on the street OR many tears take them in and give them a home. I see nothing wrong with that


----------



## Aru (25 August 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			There wouldn't be so many puppy farmers? Just speculating.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt someone who puppy farms cares where the older bitches and stud dogs go where they are older. Surely a life after the farm is better than being put down? 

I am bias though. I met some fo the pups in the local vet that were shipped over to England with Many Tears. They likely were going to be put down had they stayed in Ireland. 

This is one of them....he was given the chance and survived parvo and thanks to having somewhere to go when his owners dumped him. 

http://mob663.photobucket.com/albums/uu357/Arudonto/june2010274-1.jpg

I'd love to hear how you get on OP


----------



## 111ex111 (25 August 2012)

Aru said:



			I doubt someone who puppy farms cares where the older bitches and stud dogs go where they are older. Surely a life after the farm is better than being put down? 

I am bias though. I met some fo the pups in the local vet that were shipped over to England with Many Tears. They likely were going to be put down had they stayed in Ireland. 

This is one of them....he was given the chance and survived parvo and thanks to having somewhere to go when his owners dumped him. 

http://mob663.photobucket.com/albums/uu357/Arudonto/june2010274-1.jpg

I'd love to hear how you get on OP 

Click to expand...

That puppy is gorgeous! Im so excited to get there and meet all the lovely puppies and dogs!

 I dont think Many tears are doing anything bad like some people are implying. I think people should focus on the positive rather than the negative


----------



## Luci07 (25 August 2012)

Me too and well done for actually giving up time to help. I help a couple of times a year on Stafford welfare "stalls" at rescue and some of my friends come to help. Nicest thing at old Windsor... ,my friends 10 year old giving up her saturday to go and sell doggy treats for welfare at the Battersea Old Windsor show..and yes, next year her family are getting a Stafford (rescue of course! )


----------



## Star_Chaser (25 August 2012)

Not a fan of MT sorry but they are a business not a charity and supporting puppy farmers in the way they do by not helping to close them down is to be honest distressing for anyone in a breed rescue that see these dogs being churned out. 

They have an excellent fund raising machine.


----------



## EAST KENT (25 August 2012)

"being put down"? No just a cartridge,much cheaper.


----------



## 111ex111 (25 August 2012)

horseloaner said:



			Not a fan of MT sorry but they are a business not a charity and supporting puppy farmers in the way they do by not helping to close them down is to be honest distressing for anyone in a breed rescue that see these dogs being churned out. 

They have an excellent fund raising machine.
		
Click to expand...

Why does it matter if they are a business or a charity?!?!
they are not supporting puppy farmers- if they were then why would they take the dogs away from them and give them a nice home??? Maybe they dont close down puppy farms but they probably would if they could- there is probably legal issues involved.

Why would they wish puppy farms to still be running??

Sorry for rant but Im the one giving up 3 days of my summer to travel all the way to wales and help them- I simply made this post because I was excited! I did not ask for any of this negativity and its quite upsetting


----------



## moosea (25 August 2012)

I've taken in ex puppy farm bitches in the past, doesn't mean that I support puppy farms in any way. More that I gave a chance to dogs who would have doubtless been destroyed as they were no longer 'useful'.


As far as I can see MT is a not for profit organisation - I thought that this was the step before charity status?? I understand that charity status is quite a lengthy procedure and that there were requirements for documentation to prove what the organisation had done, it's aims etc. and that not for profit status is often used in the interim period to allow funds to be raised and work to continue whilst working towards charity status??


----------



## Clodagh (25 August 2012)

Well done, OP, on giving up your time to go and help.
If MT didn't take these puppy farm dogs they would be shot so its a better chance for them.
No doubt the people on here opposed to the rehoming of puppy farm dogs also think all battery hens should go off to Nandos and not be offered to new homes?
It is a bit simple to suggest that if no one helped puppy farm dogs the puppy farms would close down (because of overcrowding I presume?). I don't think a puppy farm is a home for life, just for the life of a uterus.
Have a great time hollieeb and I like looking at the dogs on their site.


----------



## stolensilver (25 August 2012)

I fail to see why taking and rehoming ex-breeding dogs is a problem. Its worth reading this explanation of what happens to the ex-breeding dogs after their useful life is over. 

http://www.secondchancerescuekennels.co.uk/

This is a different rescue and one where my Mum adopted an ex-breeding Bichon Frisee 10 weeks ago. The dog she adopted was skeletally thin and her coat had been so matted with her own excrement that it had to be shaved off. She was terrified of humans. The rescue only had her a few days before my Mum adopted her and they had cleaned her up, vaccinated her and had her microchipped and spayed. 10 weeks later this dog is still very nervous but she is improving. 

So a dog who was skeletally thin, covered in excrement and terrified. That sounds like an abused dog to me. Exactly the sort of dog that needs to be rehomed by a rescue. 

The point with ex-breeding dogs is that if they aren't taken by rescues they are killed. If they're lucky its with a bullet. If they aren't lucky they're bludgeoned to death with a plank. The people who run puppy mills don't give a stuff about the dogs. Once they are too old to breed with any more they are disposed of.

And the point that seems to be being missed in this thread is that it IS NOT the rescues that are keeping puppy mills going. Its the people who buy the puppies from pet shops for top prices. If people only bought puppies from reputable breeders and insisted on seeing them with their mother then puppy mills would go out of business. 

Many Tears is doing a good job and has given a second chance to thousands of dogs over the years. To the OP, I hope you have a great time while you are there.


----------



## Maisie2 (25 August 2012)

Very well done to you and your Mum to go and help at MT.  Too many people like to sit around feeling sorry for stray dogs and not actually doing anything constructive.  Some people on AAD have very strong feelings about quite a lot of the rescue societies, however, I don't think that if MT, etc. closed down this would affect the puppy farming - which personally I loathe   But until sufficient legislation in brought in and acted upon there will be these unscrupulous people breeding puppies for money.  Hope you have a great time, I think you're going to have to be quite tough emotionally.  Do let us know how it all goes.


----------



## s4sugar (25 August 2012)

Ok - if you know & can prove a puppy farm is keeping & breeding dogs in dire conditions with animals in an appalling state what would you do about it?

The knowledgeable and ethical would get those animals out and do their damnedest to shut the places down. Go public and get a proper response. 
Of course if you do that they may not let you take animals to rehome in future which is the argument from the non charites linked to in this thread but surely the aim is that they don't have any animals so there should not be any needing to be rehomed.
 It is against any Animal Welfare laws to keep an animal in the state some of these ex breeding dogs are and it is probably an offence to ship them.

Without puppy farms some "rescues" lose their main source of income.


----------



## Vicstress (25 August 2012)

Until the government (ie Defra) do something about puppy farms then they're here to stay. At least those breeding bitches and dogs get a other chance.....


----------



## TrasaM (25 August 2012)

hollieeb said:



			That puppy is gorgeous! Im so excited to get there and meet all the lovely puppies and dogs!

 I dont think Many tears are doing anything bad like some people are implying. I think people should focus on the positive rather than the negative 

Click to expand...

Agree. Until there are laws against puppy farming all any charity or organisation can do is mop up the mess and take the worn out dogs from them. Can't see how this can perpetuate puppy breeding? Well done for volunteering


----------



## 111ex111 (25 August 2012)

Finally people who are positive and agree with me! Thankyou, and Yes I know it is going to be quite emotional but im prepared and am just glad for the opportunity 

Well I better start packing! will let you all know how I got on when Im home!


----------



## stolensilver (25 August 2012)

I think some of the rescue places do take ex-breeding dogs as easy rehomers and use them (this part is important) to FUND THE DOGS WHO ARE DIFFICULT TO REHOME. The Staffies, the Staffy crosses, the Akitas, the dogs who are old and the dogs who aren't pretty and fluffy. 

I can't see anything wrong with that. If it wasn't for rescues all these dogs would die. Personally I only have rescue dogs and try to adopt dogs that no one else wants. Our current dog is a Staffie cross. She'd waited 6 months for a home.  We've had her 5 years now and she is the best dog in the world.  I wish more people were willing to look beyond the stereotypes the media are giving some breeds of dogs.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (25 August 2012)

stolensilver said:



			Personally I only have rescue dogs and try to adopt dogs that no one else wants. Our current dog is a Staffie cross. She'd waited 6 months for a home.  We've had her 5 years now and she is the best dog in the world.  I wish more people were willing to look beyond the stereotypes the media are giving some breeds of dogs.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto ditto ditto! Good luck OP  and try to report back, it's not nice to start a thread and just have negativity thrown in your face before you've even gone to the place! It's a great thing that you and your mum are doing


----------



## CAYLA (25 August 2012)

stolensilver said:



			I think some of the rescue places do take ex-breeding dogs as easy rehomers and use them (this part is important) to FUND THE DOGS WHO ARE DIFFICULT TO REHOME. The Staffies, the Staffy crosses, the Akitas, the dogs who are old and the dogs who aren't pretty and fluffy. 

I can't see anything wrong with that. If it wasn't for rescues all these dogs would die. Personally I only have rescue dogs and try to adopt dogs that no one else wants. Our current dog is a Staffie cross. She'd waited 6 months for a home.  We've had her 5 years now and she is the best dog in the world.  I wish more people were willing to look beyond the stereotypes the media are giving some breeds of dogs.
		
Click to expand...


As a rescue I will not get into a debate on "a specific rescue" but do agree with the disappointment of some rescue that will only take fluffies/poshies/pedigrees and nothing else (not saying the one in the OP menion does) im not overly familair with it, I personally cannot deny a dog help because it's not cute or any easy homer, a dog is a dog, they all need help, of course keeping an akita or a staffi means a longer rehoming period, we do not maka a profit from rehome I can tell you, but I know some do we neuter, chip, vax and we also supply a brand new crate  (no extra charge) if I belive it's in the dogs best interest to go out with its crate and continuous help/advice for life. I also put alot of emphasis on trying to make the transition easy for the dog in its new home (spending hours in a home talking to a new owner) esp if this has been a dog we have put alot of training into and make as easy as I can for the new owner/problem free rehome as god knows you would be suprised how many people want a replica of their old dog with no hastle involved.
I take it many tears take all manor of dogs or is it just pedigree/designer type breeding machines of a more popular variety or do they have alot of staffs, akita, rotts, bull dogs etc?


----------



## ester (25 August 2012)

well of 234 current dogs up for rehome there are 2 staffies, 2 rotties, no akitas and no bulldogs..


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 August 2012)

I looked as well and got the same answer as you Ester, did notice lots of fluffies but I suppose to be honest this is what the puppy farmers are churning out.


----------



## ester (25 August 2012)

yes.. perhaps that is what there is in wales..I was interested that there was only one collie on the list too.. I would have thought there would be a few more of them knocking around.. certainly a local rescue seems to be mostly collies, lurchers and staffs.


----------



## CAYLA (25 August 2012)

234? and that few breeds we find most in need, hmmmmm
Do they deal mainly in x breeders then and not a typical rescue?


----------



## ester (25 August 2012)

About Us
Many Tears Animal Rescue (MTAR) is a small rescue based in South Wales but has dogs in foster homes throughout the UK. We take in and rehome primarily ex-breeding dogs who are no longer required; those on "death row" in the pounds and those whose owners are no longer able to keep them. MTAR also has a small cattery which enables us to take a small number of cats.

ex-breeders are first on the list


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 August 2012)

http://dogsfriends.me.uk/dogsforadoption/dogsforadoption.php


Check out Quiz & Queeenie obviously ex puppy farm breeding bitches picked up on the Brecon Beacons in wales and ended up in the pound. This rescue is in Somerset and are near me, they regularly go to the pounds in Wales and bring dogs home. They have their share of Staffies and quite a few uglies and they take whatever the pounds have.


----------



## Sleighfarer (25 August 2012)

ester said:



			yes.. perhaps that is what there is in wales..I was interested that there was only one collie on the list too.. I would have thought there would be a few more of them knocking around.. certainly a local rescue seems to be mostly collies, lurchers and staffs.
		
Click to expand...

I am on page 4 of the list of dogs and have seen three collies already - one aged 14 

What are you looking at


----------



## CAYLA (25 August 2012)

More a normal rescue then, the staff looks like a staff not a basset x and the little bedlington is obs a x too with a beddy maybe but not a full, never the less (QUIRKY) she is a shaggy lurchery type surely (take a look missus)


----------



## Dobiegirl (25 August 2012)

Haha Cayla, Rose would be the first to agree that she is not familar with all breeds and you have to allow for a bit of poetic licence.

Check out Gypsy is she a husky, I dont know much about Huskies but thought it looked more wolfie to me


----------



## ester (25 August 2012)

they were hiding under 'collie' instead of border collie as breed seafarer oops


----------



## quirky (25 August 2012)

Cayla - I can't find her


----------



## ester (25 August 2012)

http://dogsfriends.me.uk/dogsforadoption/dogsforadoption.php?d=300


----------



## CAYLA (25 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Haha Cayla, Rose would be the first to agree that she is not familar with all breeds and you have to allow for a bit of poetic licence.

Check out Gypsy is she a husky, I dont know much about Huskies but thought it looked more wolfie to me

Click to expand...

Wow, doesnt she just, def husky in her but she looks like a mini wolf
The puppy staffs are gorgeous.


----------



## quirky (25 August 2012)

ester said:



http://dogsfriends.me.uk/dogsforadoption/dogsforadoption.php?d=300

Click to expand...

Thank you, I was looking on a completely different site


----------



## CAYLA (25 August 2012)

quirky said:



			Cayla - I can't find her 

Click to expand...


On DG's rescue link under Tia as a bedlington, little shaggy girl


----------



## HappyHooves (25 August 2012)

What a shame that a post from someone excited about giving up their time to help at a dog rescue site has turned into a place to bash Many Tears and other rescues that accept ex-puppy farm dogs. I volunteered for MT and saw at first hand their hard work and dedication. I  saw the volunteers, after a long day of cleaning up and feeding the ones that were already in their kennels, return in the wee small hours, exhausted from travelling miles late at night to go and  collect dogs and puppies, - all done because of an anonymous phone call to say the animals would be turned out on the mountains or shot if no one came to collect them - handed over from someone unrecognisable in a dark lane with their vehicle hidden out of sight. Thank God that there are such people about who care for animals.
Your anger at puppy farming and the 'waste' dogs that they produce should be turned to the Welsh funding that allows these awful places to continue with grants for 'farming'. Stop the funding and it might limit the farming of dogs. Stop the rescue of the ex-breeding puppy farm dogs and the many puppies who they chuck out because they are lame or deformed in some small way, and what happens - dogs dying of starvation on the hills, puppies tied in plastic bags and dumped in a layby to suffocate to death, or left on the verge to dodge the traffic. Shame on you.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 August 2012)

Why dont you read all the posts, the link I provided also takes puppy farm breeding bitches and they also take the deformed, blind,deaf etc . No one was slagging off Many Tears or the Op just stating a few things which is openly discussed on the internet. 

I oppose Puppy farming, I have written to my Mp and signed numerous petitions to try and get it stopped.


----------



## CAYLA (26 August 2012)

I would not say people where bashing anything, alot of it was interest, and aksing the OP to come back on and share her experience but also just making observations. No shame on me, I only asked a few questions
Some people may genuinely think it encourages discarding of x breeders making it so easy to pass them off, its an "opinion" and everyone is entitled to one. Hell I disagree with my mother at times and its her rescue im part of


----------



## HappyHooves (26 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Why dont you read all the posts, the link I provided also takes puppy farm breeding bitches and they also take the deformed, blind,deaf etc . No one was slagging off Many Tears or the Op just stating a few things which is openly discussed on the internet. 

I oppose Puppy farming, I have written to my Mp and signed numerous petitions to try and get it stopped.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely enough I had read all the posts but thank you for your advice. And just so you know, I have also reread them all. And I would still say the same. The link you provided to another rescue centre shows that they do indeed take deformed, blind, deaf dogs. But so do Many Tears and their good fundraising is for the purpose of helping such dogs to see top experts and have much needed surgery. No one can do such work without fundraising.
Your response to someone who was excited about her impending visit to go and help at MT, infact the first reply to her post, wasn't any form of congratulations but a suggestion  that because they take puppy farm breeding bitches it implies that they have a relationship with the breeders. Your second post to her was that you just wanted to give the background on MT. Specious and unproven connections and hardly supportive. And then there was the post ( not from you) that suggested that that by taking puppy farm throw outs they help this awful trade to carry on.  And another says that they are supporting puppy farms ( presumably by trying to save unwanted dogs from being discarded on roads etc) and are not trying to close them down. MT has regularly canvassed local councils, members of parliament, DEFRA and others to try to stop puppy farming. And they have signed petitions as you have done. But as I stated before, until the funding is stopped the trade will go on. So it seems that the dog lovers here fall into two distinct groups - rescue and rehome it if needs it, or dont touch it with a barge pole if it comes from a puppy farm.


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 August 2012)

I didnt in any of my posts say not to touch any puppy farm dogs with a barge pole, I dont know whether you dont understand or are being argumentive either way it dosnt matter because I know what I said. Both of my current dogs are rescue, admittedly not puppy farmed but I would have had them anyway regardless if they have been. Im sure a lot of people on here also have puppy farmed rescue dogs and no one has a problem with that . At the end of the day a dog is a dog regardless of where they come from.


----------



## TrasaM (26 August 2012)

I've looked at the MT site on and off over a few years and it is so obvious what type of dogs are in 'fashion'. At the moment there are lots of poodle crosses bit I thought that there were more ex breeding dogs than there used to be. Has something changed? Someone mentioned funding. Surely it's not possible to get Govt funding to run puppy mills?


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 August 2012)

There is a local woman who is a fosterer for MT and brings in her charges for grooming.  This she pays for from her own pocket.  However, these dogs will have come to her with;

-immediate health concerns dealt with (surgery for mammary strips, eyes treated, skin problems treated, lumps removed, bad teeth removed and dentals done and of course, spayed/neutered)

- immediate grooming concerns dealth with 


The fosterer then takes the dog in to her home and treats as one of her pack - socialises them, they go for walks, they go to groomers/vets etc.  Some of these dogs have never been on a lead, in a home, in a car.  By the time they go to a new home, they're well on the way to becoming nice family pets.    I find them easier by far to groom than many of the home raised spoiled pets that I've encountered (though while my clients do a good job, sometimes they are well meaning but do let the little darlings away with murder - this doesn't seem to be the case with these dogs which are so keen to please).

 I coudln't say whether this fosterer is unique or if she is trained by MT to do what she does.  But as a representative of the rescue (whether it's a business or not) I think they do a great job.  I have my own issues with their rehoming policy, but that's only because I find them a little unyielding in their terms of who is eligible to be a "good home", bypassing many that would be slightly out of their norm.

Other than that, I can't find fault with them from what I've personally seen.


----------



## CazD (26 August 2012)

CAYLA said:



			I take it many tears take all manor of dogs or is it just pedigree/designer type breeding machines of a more popular variety or do they have alot of staffs, akita, rotts, bull dogs etc?
		
Click to expand...

I've checked in and out of the MT website over a number of years and this is something that has  bothered  me.  I also regularly check in to Limerick Animal Rescue's website and often dogs from LAW end up with MT - but mostly only the cuter ones.  There were a couple of dogs a few months ago on LAW's website that i really liked the look of, they'd come in together after their owner died and LAW actually said how good it would be if they were rehomed together.  The cuter one ended up with MT, and has been rehomed - but the other one is still on the LAW website.

They also have a very strict rehoming policy.  I enquired about a dog but as I work and use a dog walker some days and my parents on the other days, I was told that me, my dog walker and my parents would all have to be home checked first which just seemed a bit over the top.


----------



## EAST KENT (26 August 2012)

PucciNPoni said:



			There is a local woman who is a fosterer for MT and brings in her charges for grooming.  This she pays for from her own pocket.  However, these dogs will have come to her with;

-immediate health concerns dealt with (surgery for mammary strips, eyes treated, skin problems treated, lumps removed, bad teeth removed and dentals done and of course, spayed/neutered)

- immediate grooming concerns dealth with 


The fosterer then takes the dog in to her home and treats as one of her pack - socialises them, they go for walks, they go to groomers/vets etc.  Some of these dogs have never been on a lead, in a home, in a car.  By the time they go to a new home, they're well on the way to becoming nice family pets.    I find them easier by far to groom than many of the home raised spoiled pets that I've encountered (though while my clients do a good job, sometimes they are well meaning but do let the little darlings away with murder - this doesn't seem to be the case with these dogs which are so keen to please).

 I coudln't say whether this fosterer is unique or if she is trained by MT to do what she does.  But as a representative of the rescue (whether it's a business or not) I think they do a great job.  I have my own issues with their rehoming policy, but that's only because I find them a little unyielding in their terms of who is eligible to be a "good home", bypassing many that would be slightly out of their norm.

Other than that, I can't find fault with them from what I've personally seen.
		
Click to expand...

From the sound of it they all do a wonderful job,if they got on a pedestal about puppy farms a lot of poor little dogs would die a grisley death.So why carp?Any volunteers  ,if capable and prepared to really work,are great people in my opinion.I hope your stay will leave you with that lovely glowing buzz feeling of having done some real good!


----------



## quirky (26 August 2012)

CAYLA said:



			On DG's rescue link under Tia as a bedlington, little shaggy girl

Click to expand...

I have sent the link to my neighbour. Her son lives in Bristol


----------



## howsthat (26 August 2012)

If MTs is so good  could any one tell me why they are not a registered charity?thanks


----------



## s4sugar (26 August 2012)

howsthat said:



			If MTs is so good  could any one tell me why they are not a registered charity?thanks
		
Click to expand...

Estimates are floating around as to the money that is coming in each year and if this were a registered charity the amounts would have to be made public.
Many small rescues & breed rescues run under the charity limit (c £4,000 turnover per annum) but when turnovers are probably well in excess of £100,000  it does make you wonder why the advantages of charitable status have not been sought?


Oh yes - accounts would have to be made public.....


----------



## PucciNPoni (26 August 2012)

Is being a registered charity the only measure of whether a rescue is any good at what it does?


----------



## Sleighfarer (26 August 2012)

s4sugar said:



			Estimates are floating around as to the money that is coming in each year and if this were a registered charity the amounts would have to be made public.
Many small rescues & breed rescues run under the charity limit (c £4,000 turnover per annum) but when turnovers are probably well in excess of £100,000  it does make you wonder why the advantages of charitable status have not been sought?


Oh yes - accounts would have to be made public.....
		
Click to expand...

What are the estimates for the outgoings each year?


----------



## Dobiegirl (26 August 2012)

quirky said:



			I have sent the link to my neighbour. Her son lives in Bristol 

Click to expand...

I hope it works out, she looks a lovely dog.


----------



## 111ex111 (28 August 2012)

I just arrived home from many tears- im sure some of you would like to know how I got on 

well- I had the time of my life! dont get me wrong it was hard work, up and out at 7am and didn't get in till 5pm! I enjoyed every single second of it and will jump at the chance to go back there!
first things first- They are not a registered charity because there is also a boarding kennels on the same property which takes a profit so would make it difficult to become a charity. 
Secondly- they defo do not just take the 'fluffy/pretty' dogs!! Okay so I didnt see any staffies, but there were lots and lots of boxers, whippets, terriers etc, even a bull dog x shih tzu which was interesting! 

I didnt get to chat with the owners because they were so busy- I really did not expect to see so many visitors! They are very strict with their re homing policy because lots of families come in expecting to get a 8 week old puppy, take it home then leave it at their house all day while their at work. The dogs have had a bad life so they want to make sure the dog will not end up in another rescue!

The place was very tidy and well organised! the only thing I did find was that some of the paid staff were very patronizing towards me and other volunteers 

I even got to watch the vet perform a couple of operations which was amazing! 
My days basically consisted of checking on the dogs and puppies in the morning, cleaning them out which takes ages because as soon as you finish they s**t all over the floor again!! Then I either sat in with a nervous dog which I loved doing or taking the puppies in the sand school so they could run around  I was thrown into the deep end and had to give tours to visitors which I actually really enjoyed although it was like the blind leading the blind! bye the time I had done that, had lunch etc it was time to clean all the dogs out again and put them to bed!

It was such a rewarding experience and would reccomend it to anyone!


----------



## TrasaM (28 August 2012)

Well done! Sound like you are now due some well earned rest.


----------



## 111ex111 (28 August 2012)

TrasaM said:



			Well done! Sound like you are now due some well earned rest.
		
Click to expand...

im in bed with a giant box of chocolates and a cup of tea! absolutely shattered but so worth it


----------



## Dobiegirl (28 August 2012)

Im glad you enjoyed your stint there, its very rewarding but hard work. Why dont you find a rescue home nearer then you can go more often.  

My daughter has her name down to walk rescue dogs but she is still waiting to be checked, she wants to walk the oldies and uglies that no one else wants to walk.


----------



## PucciNPoni (29 August 2012)

hollieeb said:



			I just arrived home from many tears- im sure some of you would like to know how I got on 

well- I had the time of my life! dont get me wrong it was hard work, up and out at 7am and didn't get in till 5pm! I enjoyed every single second of it and will jump at the chance to go back there!
first things first- They are not a registered charity because there is also a boarding kennels on the same property which takes a profit so would make it difficult to become a charity. 
Secondly- they defo do not just take the 'fluffy/pretty' dogs!! Okay so I didnt see any staffies, but there were lots and lots of boxers, whippets, terriers etc, even a bull dog x shih tzu which was interesting! 

I didnt get to chat with the owners because they were so busy- I really did not expect to see so many visitors! They are very strict with their re homing policy because lots of families come in expecting to get a 8 week old puppy, take it home then leave it at their house all day while their at work. The dogs have had a bad life so they want to make sure the dog will not end up in another rescue!

The place was very tidy and well organised! the only thing I did find was that some of the paid staff were very patronizing towards me and other volunteers 

I even got to watch the vet perform a couple of operations which was amazing! 
My days basically consisted of checking on the dogs and puppies in the morning, cleaning them out which takes ages because as soon as you finish they s**t all over the floor again!! Then I either sat in with a nervous dog which I loved doing or taking the puppies in the sand school so they could run around  I was thrown into the deep end and had to give tours to visitors which I actually really enjoyed although it was like the blind leading the blind! bye the time I had done that, had lunch etc it was time to clean all the dogs out again and put them to bed!

It was such a rewarding experience and would reccomend it to anyone!
		
Click to expand...

Well done on your day.  Sounds like a really busy time for you and its good of you (and for you) to do it.

Anyway re the rehoming policy - I can totally understand where they come from and I think that they need to have a fairly stict regime in vetting out homes.  However they do need think somewhat out the box IMO.

No, they certainly don't just rehome the cute fluffy ones - I've seen dogs with one eye, horrible skin, horrific injury and neglect that they've treated and rehomed.  I think regardless of their policy they are doing something worth doing.


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Im glad you enjoyed your stint there, its very rewarding but hard work. Why dont you find a rescue home nearer then you can go more often.  

My daughter has her name down to walk rescue dogs but she is still waiting to be checked, she wants to walk the oldies and uglies that no one else wants to walk.
		
Click to expand...

Near me you have to be 18 to work in rescues which I dont understand and is a bit silly IMO, Im 17. I walk lots of dogs on a daily basis because my mum has a dog walking business. Although I could walk the dogs at rescues I would rather be more involved and actually be in the rescue like I was in wales


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 August 2012)

Well done OP glad you enjoyed it and as you have probably seen on here you have caused a big debate on MT, your inside side of MT should put to rest some peoples worries about the work they are doing.


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

Sylvia and bill, the owners of MT are so dedicated I have never seen anyone like it. They've taken in 20 dogs who could not be re homed and they now live in sylvia and bills house! They are both up at 5:30 in the morning feeding all the dogs and the staff/volunteers dont arrive till 7am. once everyone else has gone home they're still up and about looking after the dogs. I dont know how they do it! amazing people and amazing work, defo going to be back there in the near future!!


----------



## Luci07 (29 August 2012)

Thank you for the update. your post though does suggest they do differentiate as have very few staffords or staff x's. Most rescues are stuffed with these dogs - just have a look at Battersea.


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Thank you for the update. your post though does suggest they do differentiate as have very few staffords or staff x's. Most rescues are stuffed with these dogs - just have a look at Battersea.
		
Click to expand...

and........


----------



## Luci07 (29 August 2012)

hollieeb said:



			and........
		
Click to expand...

Every other rescue is crammed with these dogs. Just seems odd this one is not hence raising it. Rough estimate that Battersea have about 75% staffie or staffie crosses on their books.


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 August 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Every other rescue is crammed with these dogs. Just seems odd this one is not hence raising it. Rough estimate that Battersea have about 75% staffie or staffie crosses on their books.
		
Click to expand...

No, it is not odd. MT takes a lot of puppy farm dogs and staffies are not high on the farmers' list. Battersea is in south London, so it would be full of staffie types, wouldn't it?


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Every other rescue is crammed with these dogs. Just seems odd this one is not hence raising it. Rough estimate that Battersea have about 75% staffie or staffie crosses on their books.
		
Click to expand...

Many tears is in WALES where 75% of dogs are collies or collie crosses. they also take in many puppy farm dogs including boxers, labs and whippets

so no, it dosent seem odd.


----------



## Clodagh (29 August 2012)

Also, if a rescue is crammed with staffies, who are difficult to rehome and therefore block up the kennels, better to get some fluffies out there who stand a chance of moving on to pastures new?
I know people, and it would also apply to me, who would no longer bother going to rescues because they are so full of staffs there is nothing else to look at and a lot of people wouldn't want one.


----------



## CAYLA (29 August 2012)

I can see all points to be fair and we take in anything, fluffies, uglies, problems, all breeds, as this is rescue to me!, no matter the breed, however there is no denying fluffies rehome easier and will indeed get donations in faster, just to add whippets, boxers and labs are pretty easy homers tooI was appauled to hear 2 dogs where split in an earlier reply and the cute one went off to MT and the not so ugly remained in the pound (very wrong) otherwise I dont know enough to comment further. It would not surprise me i alot of cases if the back street breeders also pay towards dog being handed in so it works well both ways (just a thought though) and if there is a vet on site it's not a poor charity and neutering will be minimal cost.
They obs help and save dogs which is great and the point in rescue but obs controversial to some, but some good points on either side.


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

I just dont get how there are loads of people on here being negative just because you think they take in pretty dogs. trust me, there were some not so pretty ones there too!! also, what about breed specific rescues, why arnt you being negative about them? imo its the same thing


----------



## Squeak (29 August 2012)

I am privileged to be a fosterer for Many Tears, it is an amazing rescue!  I am so sad to hear people talking about them negatively, they do so much for so many dogs. 

Re the dogs being split up... I don't know the full story on this one but I do know from the dogs I have fostered that they try to keep them together!  So I would suggest there is more to this story... 

As far as the allegations of only taking dogs that rehome easily, there are a significant number of dogs and puppies that they take on who have significant health problems or are an undesirable breed.  Yes they do sometimes have a huge influx of 'fluffies' such as Shih tzu's but that's because yes they are popular so that is what the farmers are breeding.  Many of the exbreeders have missing teeth and saggy stomachs etc. that make them less desirable to some people so even the 'fluffies' they take on are not as easily rehomed as may be supposed.

The breeders do not give MT money for taking on these dogs... For all the accusations about MT using it to make money... Go and look for yourself! It is not wealthy! They constantly stretch their funds for dogs and any money they may make is used on an animal, they are the priority!

Glad you had good time OP


----------



## Crugeran Celt (29 August 2012)

I have looked on the MT site for many years as about 4 years ago they took in a staffie x ( yes they did take it!) that a friend of mine found near to death on a back road late at night on her way home. It was almost starved to death and looked like a car may have hit it. She contacted RSPCA who REFUSED to even look at it and as she had helped at MT in the past she rang them and they took it and nursed it back to health and rehomed. I know that is just one dog that I know personally but surely that treatment of a dog who definately would have died if they hadn't taken it says something for them. I have seen many uglies as someone put it on their site and also plenty of collies and spaniels all of which are very popular in this area, I live in South West Wales.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 August 2012)

hollieeb said:



			I just arrived home from many tears- im sure some of you would like to know how I got on 


first things first- They are not a registered charity because there is also a boarding kennels on the same property which takes a profit so would make it difficult to become a charity.


[http://www.happy-landings.org.uk/   This charity manages to do both
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Squeak (29 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:





hollieeb said:



			I just arrived home from many tears- im sure some of you would like to know how I got on 


first things first- They are not a registered charity because there is also a boarding kennels on the same property which takes a profit so would make it difficult to become a charity.


[http://www.happy-landings.org.uk/   This charity manages to do both
		
Click to expand...

OP did say difficult not impossible! And tbh lets look at this the other way around... How many charities do you know that are fully registered who use the status as an easy way to get tax reductions etc and don't actually do any charity work?! MT do the oppposite they keep it not as a charity so that they can exacerbate their existing resources for the animals benefit.  They admit themselves that there would be advantages to being registered but at the moment for them they do not outweigh the disadvantages.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## ester (29 August 2012)

I'm not sure about it tbh. 

easier to rehome dogs= money coming in more frequently but also means lots of dogs rehomed. 

harder to rehome dogs (staffy types for example)= money coming in less frequently but possibly fewer dogs rehomed.


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 August 2012)

Squeak said:





Dobiegirl said:



			OP did say difficult not impossible! And tbh lets look at this the other way around... How many charities do you know that are fully registered who use the status as an easy way to get tax reductions etc and don't actually do any charity work?! MT do the oppposite they keep it not as a charity so that they can exacerbate their existing resources for the animals benefit.  They admit themselves that there would be advantages to being registered but at the moment for them they do not outweigh the disadvantages.
		
Click to expand...

That is double dutch to me, rescues by their very nature rescue which to my mind is charity work, if I got hold of the wrong end of the stick please feel free to correct me.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Maisie2 (29 August 2012)

Thank you for your update Hollieeb and again well done you and mum.  It was very interesting to have your hands-on experience.  A lot of supposition goes on in AAD so it is excellent to have a report from someone who has actually worked there albeit for a short time.  There are always different solutions to any problems and as far as I am concerned at least MT are trying to help the dogs to a better life -  and I can't see anything wrong with that.  I do hope you manage to go back, I assume you didn't weaken and bring home a dog


----------



## Squeak (29 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:





Squeak said:



			That is double dutch to me, rescues by their very nature rescue which to my mind is charity work, if I got hold of the wrong end of the stick please feel free to correct me.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I tend to not put things very clearly : / I meant that I know of a few people who have registered themselves as lets say a dog charity because it means that they can reap the benefits of being a charity and yet they dont actually rescue dogs or do anything yet they are able to live a very comfortable lifestyle because of it.  So I was just trying to point out that charity status is no safeguard to people making a profit from an organisation... Hope I put it a bit better this time 

Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 August 2012)

Yep that makes perfect sense to me You could well be right, I do know about other charities(not animal ones) that have been busted because they were scamming.

Happy Landings which I gave the link are a genuine charity, Ive been there, they do do a lot of good work as well as rescue.


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

you are all making out that MT is in it for the money and do whats best for their income. 
The boarding kennels supplies their income- to pay for their food and house. everything else goes into the rescue center. The owners do everything for the dogs. They care so much you cant even put it into words- best way to describe it is that they have 20 massive dogs in their own home, ones that couldnt be rehomed! one of them was a st. Bernard x poodle and was beautiful! they work from 6am till 6pm every day. I just cant describe to you how much these people do, I would never be able to do it! everyone who is saying negative things about many tears or any other rescue center- I dare you to go there for 3 days just like I did and you will come out with a completely different view


----------



## ester (29 August 2012)

I don't know if you meant me OP but to me income is going to be directly proportional to being able to rescue more dogs and so from that point of view it is important to have a decent one!


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

another example that they dont just take 'fluffies' 

there were 2 German Shepherds there who had been there for a very long time. They got rehomed- one week later was brought back to MT. Many tears took them back in, everytime you walk past their kennel they look horrible- jumping and barking, teeth showing and everything. the second you walk in their kennel they turn into the most lovely dogs!

point that im trying to make is that these 2 GSD's are taking up money, food, blankets and a kennel, where as if many tears was what you are trying to make out, they would quickly fill the space with a fluffie.


----------



## 111ex111 (29 August 2012)

also ever thought, many tears focuses on rescuing ex breeding and puppy farm dogs. puppy farmers are obviously going to breed fluffies as thats how they get their money- breeding the most popular/easily homed dogs! 
You dont see puppy farmers breeding staffies do you, because people dont want them!


----------



## Squeak (29 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			Yep that makes perfect sense to me You could well be right, I do know about other charities(not animal ones) that have been busted because they were scamming.

Happy Landings which I gave the link are a genuine charity, Ive been there, they do do a lot of good work as well as rescue.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I wasnt meaning to imply that Happy Landings was one of the ones scamming


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 August 2012)

HollieB a big bug bear of mine is rescues who dont pass on to breed rescues. Those GSDs for example would be better placed with a GSD rescue, people who are used to the breed and know how to deal with behavioural issues. They often have a waiting list of experienced potential owners.


----------



## Sleighfarer (29 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:





hollieeb said:



			I just arrived home from many tears- im sure some of you would like to know how I got on 


first things first- They are not a registered charity because there is also a boarding kennels on the same property which takes a profit so would make it difficult to become a charity.


[http://www.happy-landings.org.uk/   This charity manages to do both
		
Click to expand...

Why are you so concerned about the charitable status? They have always made it clear that they are not a charity - it was the first thing I noticed when I looked at their website a few years ago.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dobiegirl (29 August 2012)

As s4sugar said charities have to make their accounts public.


----------



## CAYLA (29 August 2012)

hollieeb said:



			you are all making out that MT is in it for the money and do whats best for their income. 
The boarding kennels supplies their income- to pay for their food and house. everything else goes into the rescue center. The owners do everything for the dogs. They care so much you cant even put it into words- best way to describe it is that they have 20 massive dogs in their own home, ones that couldnt be rehomed! one of them was a st. Bernard x poodle and was beautiful! they work from 6am till 6pm every day. I just cant describe to you how much these people do, I would never be able to do it! everyone who is saying negative things about many tears or any other rescue center- I dare you to go there for 3 days just like I did and you will come out with a completely different view
		
Click to expand...

Like I said I dont know enough and I am not just going on what I have heard and im not saying they are making money but explaining from a rescue point of view and peple are inerested and will ask questions and agree and disagree (thats life), you can indeed get alot of money in donations when you are a larger publisised rescue, registered or not, I was just saying there outgoings will be huge but there incoming wont be small either, i doubt the boarding kennels would have to pay for it and you can board and b egistered again just explaining nothing bad in that, again just my opinion the above bit too. They look like they do a good job, I dont actually look on the site to be honest, I get sick of looking at ours
As to the experience, I have that view every day of my life and my mams house sounds the same as theirs, only she starts at the same time she finishes 24/7, it's her life, I would love to step back and actually have more of a life but aslong as she keeps doing it she needs my help.

Re breed rescue, I do see why people choose specific breed as it's possibly where they expertise like/knowledge/passion, but I just see a dog as a dog no mater what it looks like, age or breed. Some to be honest can be hard to deal with, I have found a few to be good but not many and I am not into "no neuter" and frankly shocked at some of the set prices charged with "no neuter"
We have als tried to involve breed rescue where they would not/could not take said breed so we did.
Also re the charity, im not sure how many also realise and I am not hugely knowledgable but you need an apointed comittee and this could be anyone who wants to apply (someone with no knowledge of rescue/animals etc) and if the comittee/ majority of (non founding members) for whatever reason, they can simply vote out or vote in another member and push an actual founder out, sounds mad, but it happened to a dog charity we help out and the lady who founded it ended up out of her own rescue I also think it would be hard to have somone dictate to you what you can and cant do/by majority of a rescue you basically run and the paybe just pen push for by deault....I bet that made no sense
I was under the impresson though that if you make so much you have to register or you want to fund raise on a mass basis.
You don't have to be registered but as I understand you can reap more rewards/tax benefits etc, we simply dont have any revenue even the £4000 you need to get going, or so it was. we charge a donation of £150 and we vax, neuter, chip, deflea and worm, home check/diesel and some dogs indeed we have in a long time before rehome and cant add to the site until they are worked with so the donations do help but no where near pay for them, we are now being srict and starting to make people who off load dogs pay to re vax and pay a donation towards handing them in but the cruelty cases/strays and abndonments are another story.


----------



## Smitty (30 August 2012)

Well done OP for volunteering  it sounds VERY hard work, but I am sorry to see that MT is again coming under criticism for rescuing dogs!!

I have experience of 3 rescues, a local one (I had 2 dogs from there, a year apart) and it struck me there were more people in the office every time I went than working in the kennels.  

MT were having trouble rehoming a terrier  he had come back one for biting in his new home, he was also aggressive to other dogs and about 4 months later was by donation only (as quite a few of their 'difficult', elderly or less healthy dogs are, and also I think any Staffs they have in).   

I rang and discussed him with Sylvia, and then took my 2 dogs down to meet him.  The time spent by the staff and Sylvia introducing him to my dogs and teaching me to walk/handle him past groups of various dogs and face to face with dogs was a good 2 hours, even though all the staff seemed pushed to the limit.  I was very impressed and following a homecheck went and picked him up when I also had a good look round the kennels and play areas.  I thought it was a wonderful set up and gave the full re-homing fee gladly.  I was asked to keep in touch with his progress and advise them of any problems, which I did have when I got him home. I rang for advice a couple of times and on each occasion was thanked profusely for phoning and not just returning him.

Sadly he went missing a couple of years ago and I fostered for another local rescue which was on reflection an absolute nightmare!   I had a job to find out whether the dogs had been flea treated/wormed/vaccinated etc.  They rarely came with any paperwork and I recall one that I had a long conversation with the vet about, took notes and reported back as he had a condition that had to be managed.  I had to return him as he needed higher fencing than I had and he was then sent to other kennels.  I believe the poor lad had a few homes and I was always worried that the information may not have gone with him.

Sylvia phoned me herself about 4 weeks after my chap had gone missing to say that a man was wanting to bring in a young terrier.  She did not have a lot of room and if I wanted to meet it she would set this up and did NOT want any money, but would have to insist that I had the dog neutered  and his jabs done if I had him.

In short, of 3 rescues I have experience of, MT has been by far and away the best, to a degree that I have done street collections, donated and even sold raffle tickets for them.


----------



## Sleighfarer (30 August 2012)

Dobiegirl said:



			As s4sugar said charities have to make their accounts public.
		
Click to expand...

But all companies are accountable - that's the law. If you want to look at the financials for MT there are any number of online services that you can buy the info from. It's not a secret.


----------



## ester (30 August 2012)

yes but I think thats the difference.. charity accounts are free to see I am guessing.. and given that it is public donations going in they perhaps have a right to see the accounts (for free) maybe?


----------



## Goldenstar (31 August 2012)

Luci07 said:



			Thank you for the update. your post though does suggest they do differentiate as have very few staffords or staff x's. Most rescues are stuffed with these dogs - just have a look at Battersea.
		
Click to expand...

Could that not just be a location thing ? Are the types of dogs governed by whether they getting dogs from a big city or else where ?


----------



## Dobiegirl (31 August 2012)

Goldenstar said:



			Could that not just be a location thing ? Are the types of dogs governed by whether they getting dogs from a big city or else where ?
		
Click to expand...

No I dont think it is, Dogfriends for instance come from Somerset and pick up dogs from the Welsh Pound and a lot of these are Staffies. 

The puppy farmers may not be breeding Staffies but there are a lot of BYBs who are.


----------



## EAST KENT (31 August 2012)

Well done Hollieebee for doing a stint! Do hope you will think about having another go ,from these facts I imagine this set up uses the costs of rescues as a tax loss on the boarding kennel..good luck to them,  anyone who does this thankless work deserves a medal.  It is quite obviously their life choice ..so well done to them!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 August 2012)

2/224 dogs at MT are staffies. They take in puppy farm dogs so this is no surprise.


----------

